# New Frog room build



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

This is what happens when the kid moves into her own apartment, frogroom number 2!










I'll post pictures as the building progresses. We actually got taller tanks to go on the top shelves for _O. pumilio_ (they're still in the garage) and will have roughly the same setup on the other side of the room. There are 2 4" Wardian cases in what was the closet so we can grow out terrarium plants and warmer growing orchids. It's going to be a good winter .

Christina


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

subscribe


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Man, Im so jealous. Some day Im coming down there to see your place


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Those are really slick looking tanks.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

frogparty said:


> Man, Im so jealous. Some day Im coming down there to see your place


LOL, now I want you to wait until they're all setup for full effect!


----------



## triton (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice indeed, some more inspiration for us novices...

plus if your kid ever decides to move back, 
i see PLENTY of room for them to sleep on the very top shelf of your frog rack.

it's just an idea !!!
J.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nize !

Black bakers racks.....all I ever use


----------



## EricDoan (Jul 6, 2009)

Are those exoterra tanks flipped up? Or just customized fish tanks? They look nice.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome start!! 

Eric, I believe they're from glasscages


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

EricDoan said:


> Are those exoterra tanks flipped up? Or just customized fish tanks? They look nice.


They're Protean Terrariums, sliding front and vented tops (we ask him to do a 2 inch opening in the middle of the top for window screening). Thank you.

Christina


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet tanks, can't wait to see them filled, do you have a website to where you got them?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

christina hanson said:


> They're Protean Terrariums, sliding front and vented tops (we ask him to do a 2 inch opening in the middle of the top for window screening).


 
Very cool.....but why do you want the screen in the center as opposed to the front?


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome !


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

christina hanson said:


> They're Protean Terrariums, sliding front and vented tops (we ask him to do a 2 inch opening in the middle of the top for window screening). Thank you.
> 
> Christina


That's what I meant... lol.. I just got confused for a second there.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> Very cool.....but why do you want the screen in the center as opposed to the front?


Misting system install. It may be difficult to do it in the front because of the tracking, but you could have it more forward situated than we do.

Christina


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Super clean looking set up Christina! Are those two different sized baker's racks? Where did you get them? Getting all those tanks up and running will surely keep you busy this winter .


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Julio said:


> sweet tanks, can't wait to see them filled, do you have a website to where you got them?


Yea, I second that also....Is there a company that makes them or just a guy that builds custom tanks?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

jfehr232 said:


> Yea, I second that also....Is there a company that makes them or just a guy that builds custom tanks?


www.proteanterrarium.com


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks great any updates with them populated?


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

......MORE pics!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Hold on a sec, she's old enough to live in her own apartment now? When did I get old?


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

One room... Two rooms... At some you will have to realize it's called a frog house. Luckily they were nice enough to give you a human room


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Chris, yeah she's 22!!! Luckily she's stayed in the area so we get to see her often. 

Mark, you didn't see the place when it was REALLY full of frogs, we toned down and retook the master bedroom.

Progress has been slower than we would have liked but we hope to be accomplished this weekend and show new pics, it's starting to fill out.

More soon,

Christina


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

...Marry me.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome. I have about a 3rd of a room in our exotics room.....

Now how do I get more space before the kids and mo-in-law move out. I know... become extremely wealthy and build a new house....

Oh well this dragonfly is going back to her space on the lily pad...


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Since you have such an awesome room, you must have some awesome frogs, pictures please


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Boondoggle said:


> ...Marry me.


HA! What, crazy frog gals are few and far between? probably a good thing.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Dragonfly said:


> Awesome. I have about a 3rd of a room in our exotics room.....
> 
> Now how do I get more space before the kids and mo-in-law move out. I know... become extremely wealthy and build a new house....
> 
> Oh well this dragonfly is going back to her space on the lily pad...


We thought about a bigger house, converting the garage, etc... but moving all these frogs sounds too daunting . Kids WILL move out, the MOL, well, good luck with that.

We have two tanks setup on that rack, and the background siliconed on a couple more, and the functional Wardian case is already full of plants, slow but sure....


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

My sig. other would not be as understanding as yours! Very cool


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I love those tanks!


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

No photos of the wardian cases?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, those Vivs look like the ADA's of the dart frog world. This has definitely convinced me to order from Protean. I'm so glad you mentioned that, thanks a ton...


----------

